# My new Rams spawning



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi! Here I present the first spawning of the Ramirezi generation born in one of my tanks. This aquarium is too much difficult to the fry survive if they hatch but I will entertain a lot watching my Rams defend their spawning as if they were in their natural habitat. I put this couple in this aquarium because I have two other couples in the other aquariums that I have, one of this couple are alone in one of the aquariums. I hope you like the video. Greetings!


----------



## koalaB (Oct 29, 2010)

king_acuarios said:


> Hi! Here I present the first spawning of the Ramirezi generation born in one of my tanks. This aquarium is too much difficult to the fry survive if they hatch but I will entertain a lot watching my Rams defend their spawning as if they were in their natural habitat. I put this couple in this aquarium because I have two other couples in the other aquariums that I have, one of this couple are alone in one of the aquariums. I hope you like the video. Greetings!


Nice vid! Did any of the fry survive? My German Blue Ram pair just spawned too and the wrigglers started swimming today. So exciting!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

You should feed the fry infusoria or microworms!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

